# Best Business Names



## LDFerguson (3 Sep 2008)

While in Clare for the weekend, I spotted a golf buggy, with a sticker announcing that it had been supplied by a company in Kildare called .  I thought this was very witty.  

Any other good names out there?  Second on my list would be the Dublin carpet and linoleum retailer, .

Any takers?


----------



## z104 (3 Sep 2008)

I saw a window cleaning company in Limerick called windows 2000


----------



## Hoagy (3 Sep 2008)

There was a driving school in the Tallaght/Clondalkin area called 'El Passo'

And a launderette on the quays in Wexford called 'Washed Ashore'


----------



## Caveat (3 Sep 2008)

Video store I noticed  (now presumably DVD - if the shop still exists) in _Balbriggan_ years ago: Planet of the Tapes.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2008)

A hairdressers near my mother's house was called _Curl Up And Dye_ which I always thought sounded a bit odd.


----------



## csirl (3 Sep 2008)

Courier firm in Store St called _Wells Cargo_.

Estate agents called _Sherlock Homes._


----------



## Ceist Beag (3 Sep 2008)

Knobs and Knockers on Nassau St!


----------



## delgirl (3 Sep 2008)

[broken link removed]  Airconditioning Service


----------



## Mpsox (3 Sep 2008)

Seen a couple of pubs called "the Office" in London, could truthfully tell Mrs sox I was stuck late in the office...........


----------



## Vanilla (3 Sep 2008)

Coffee shop and lawyers combined I snapped on holidays in California. See the photo for the name.

Would this business model translate well in Ireland?


----------



## Jock04 (3 Sep 2008)

Mpsox said:


> Seen a couple of pubs called "the Office" in London, could truthfully tell Mrs sox I was stuck late in the office...........


 
One in Glasgow called The Doctor's too


----------



## Towger (3 Sep 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Would this business model translate well in Ireland?


 
$300 to $500 for a divorce and $199 for Bankruptcy. Pity we can't take Mary Harneys advice and get legal services in the US. I know of one Irish solicitor who charged 60k a few months ago for processing a will.


----------



## Vanilla (3 Sep 2008)

Towger said:


> $300 to $500 for a divorce and $199 for Bankruptcy. Pity we can't take Mary Harneys advice and get legal services in the US. I know of one Irish solicitor who charged 60k a few months ago for processing a will.


 
That's a different thread! But as we're on the subject, try a similar sign to this which might make you feel better:


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2008)

Schindler's Lifts?


----------



## Caveat (3 Sep 2008)

If _Shaws _(the meat/ham people) did free vouchers (or something redeemable) with their lamb shanks, they would be foolish not to run a campaign called the _Shawshank Redemption._

(sorry)


----------



## Jock04 (3 Sep 2008)

Caveat said:


> If _Shaws _(the meat/ham people) did free vouchers (or something redeemable) with their lamb shanks, they would be foolish not to run a campaign called the _Shawshank Redemption._
> 
> (sorry)


 

ouch! 

There was another well-known in pub in Glasgow called The Mars Bar, and a hairdresser called hairdotcomb


----------



## Hoagy (3 Sep 2008)

Hairdressers in Johnstown Bridge near Enfield called 'Shirlock Combs'


----------



## z106 (3 Sep 2008)

I always enjoyed 'a cut above' for a hairdresser


----------



## demoivre (3 Sep 2008)

If anyone needs a Master Baiter to help with their tackle and bait requirements in Wexford I know one near Kilmore Quay. AFAIK he's at it for years !


----------



## LDFerguson (3 Sep 2008)

Caveat said:


> If _Shaws _(the meat/ham people) did free vouchers (or something redeemable) with their lamb shanks, they would be foolish not to run a campaign called the _Shawshank Redemption._
> 
> (sorry)


 
Jayzuss, what have I started?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2008)

There's a _Chinese _takeaway on _North King Street _called _Wong Kee _which I always found amusing.


----------



## Pique318 (3 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Schindler's Lifts?




I always smiled at that name too and wondered which came first, them or the film.


----------



## Ham Slicer (3 Sep 2008)

Lino Richie


----------



## Sunny (3 Sep 2008)

The Alaskan tavern in the Simpson's movie. It was called Eski MOE'S


----------



## MOB (3 Sep 2008)

There was a law firm (in Sligo I think - possibly still there for all I know) which rejoiced in the name of Argue & Phibbs.   

I like the (wholly fictitious) name for an American law firm - Dewey Gippem & Howe, also rendered as Dewey Cheetem...


----------



## cole (3 Sep 2008)

The hippy herb place in the Simpsons called Karmaceutical, also the sports shop, Sportacus.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Sep 2008)

Ham Slicer said:


> Lino Richie


Try to keep up please...


LDFerguson said:


> Any other good names out there?  Second on my list would be the Dublin carpet and linoleum retailer, .


----------



## dereko1969 (3 Sep 2008)

the bookies in templeogue village called 'dead cert' that was next door to a funeral home and the pub known as the morgue, sadly it's a ladbrokes or paddy powers now


----------



## Hoagy (3 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> There's a _Chinese _takeaway on _North King Street _called _Wong Kee _which I always found amusing.


 
There's one in Bray called _Soon Fatt_


----------



## S.L.F (3 Sep 2008)

Hoagy said:


> There's one in Bray called _Soon Fatt_



Blast I was about to do that one!

Across the road from Dundrum Mental Asylum (with its big high walls) the chinese takeaway used to call itself 'The Great Wall'.


----------



## BillK (3 Sep 2008)

There used to be an optician in Coventry called Hugh Seymour.


----------



## Seagull (4 Sep 2008)

There's an undertakers in South Africa called Human and Pitt.


----------



## Diddles (4 Sep 2008)

A scaffolding co in the UK called 'a bit on the side'
Cracked me up when I saw it


----------



## Armada (4 Sep 2008)

Chinese Takeaway in Waterford... Wok Right In..


----------



## z105 (4 Sep 2008)

There is a shop in Wexford town called BJ Hore


----------



## snuffle (4 Sep 2008)

Armada said:


> Chinese Takeaway in Waterford... Wok Right In..


Also in Waterford (but sadly is no longer) - the Golden Rod. Used to elicit sniggers from those of us with puerile minds.

One that always cracks me up when I see their vans is this crowd:
[broken link removed]

Again the reason I find it funny is down to that puerile mind of mine.
and a final third for childish amusement -  scaffolding company listing


----------



## MandaC (5 Sep 2008)

My Dad worked in BJ's video's and did not understand "the joke".

There is a Soon Fat in Kildare as well.  Also "Angela's Rashers" in Ballyfermot.

Am sad to admit, that going back a few years ago, some of us in work used to call *Lino Ritchie* and say when they answered, we would say, "hello, is it me you are looking for?"


----------



## Welfarite (5 Sep 2008)

MOB said:


> There was a law firm (in Sligo I think - possibly still there for all I know) which rejoiced in the name of Argue & Phibbs.


 

Yes, they're still in business (what does that tell us?). I remeber a sign a good few years ago m(after Watergate adn I was barely old enough to read ): "R. Nixon. Used cars"


----------



## DavyJones (5 Sep 2008)

There is a rubbish removal firm in London called Eminem and their solgan is "Lets talk rubbish"


----------



## ClubMan (5 Sep 2008)

Not a business name but there's a disused storage place across the road from my job with an old sign billing the former occupants as_ "Potatoe importers"_.


----------



## ubiquitous (5 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> There's a _Chinese _takeaway on _North King Street _called _Wong Kee _which I always found amusing.



As is _Chin Can Cook _in Wexford.



Havealaugh said:


> There is a shop in Wexford town called BJ Hore



Hore's Stores, actually.


----------



## z105 (5 Sep 2008)

> Hore's Stores, actually.


Eh no, BJ Hore actually ! If you need directions let me know ! It's a newsagents not a drapery store.


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Sep 2008)

Saw a diving school in New Zealand with the slogan "Our business is going under"!


----------



## askalot (5 Sep 2008)

Always fancied this:

http://www.doggiestyle.ie/#Home


----------



## Simeon (6 Sep 2008)

I've been to a place in Dun Laoghaire called something like *Bits and Pizzas. *


----------



## Simeon (6 Sep 2008)

And the fictitious legal eagles in Private Eye .... *Sue, Grabbit and Runne*.


----------



## Henny Penny (6 Sep 2008)

S & M Lawnmowers in Longford.


----------



## Ancutza (6 Sep 2008)

How's that amusing? If they were suppliers of whips or chains I might get it.


----------



## S.L.F (7 Sep 2008)

Simeon said:


> I've been to a place in Dun Laoghaire called something like *Bits and Pizzas. *



I heartily recommend their florentine pizza very nice.

The pizza place I love is in Ranelagh and called *Chew and Chat*


----------



## cole (7 Sep 2008)

S.L.F said:


> I heartily recommend their florentine pizza very nice.
> 
> The pizza place I love is in Ranelagh and called *Chew and Chat*


 
Love(ed) it too. Heard it was closed though.


----------



## Gordanus (8 Sep 2008)

cole said:


> Love(ed) it too. Heard it was closed though.



Thank heavens.  The name was on the same level as Kevin St's (also now closed) Gobble & Go.


----------



## homeowner (8 Sep 2008)

There's a flowershop off ballyogan road called "Fleurtations"


----------



## Welfarite (8 Sep 2008)

cole said:


> Love(ed) it too. Heard it was closed though.


 

Too much chatting and not enough chewing, perhaps....


----------



## ophelia (8 Sep 2008)

I saw a van the other day - it was either a landscape gardener or a florist and the company name was Floral and Hardy.


----------



## Simeon (9 Sep 2008)

cole said:


> Love(ed) it too. Heard it was closed though.


Yes, it closed about eight months ago.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (9 Sep 2008)

There's a hairdressers in Dublin centre called SitStil.


----------



## Blossy (10 Sep 2008)

my friedn were gonna open little coffee shop, sandwiches and cakes etc and we all had many amusing names one was 'tasty tarts' ...i liked it...would def bring the builders in for a sandwich hahah!!


----------



## RonanC (10 Sep 2008)

came across this one today

Cheeses of Nazareth Ltd (not a joke btw)


----------



## ninsaga (10 Sep 2008)

Hows about 

or 

The best Little Hairhouse in town

This chinese - the Hard Wok Cafe


----------



## Simeon (11 Sep 2008)

Saw one today on Route 95 up in Maine .... KANE is ABLE. A trucking firm.


----------



## LDFerguson (11 Sep 2008)

RonanC said:


> came across this one today
> 
> Cheeses of Nazareth Ltd (not a joke btw)


 
If there was a prize for this thread, I'd hand it over to this one.  Genius.


----------



## Towger (11 Sep 2008)

Travel Insurance for Travelers : http://www.travelers.ie/


----------



## cole (11 Sep 2008)

The Chocs Trap.


----------



## F. Kruger (18 Sep 2008)

Saw a sign for this 'male grooming service' in Cashel a few weeks ago

*Get Your Locks Off*


----------



## pricilla (19 Sep 2008)

There's a company restoring the stonework on the Fathers church in Limerick called "Stone Mad" thought that was very funny.


----------



## pricilla (20 Sep 2008)

Just thought of another one.

A dog grooming crowd in Ennis - *Peter Bark*


----------



## cole (20 Sep 2008)

There's a mobile chipper called Fryer Truck.


----------



## cole (26 Sep 2008)

I saw a butcher van this morning called "Poultry in Motion".


----------



## boris (26 Sep 2008)

Mpsox said:


> Seen a couple of pubs called "the Office" in London, could truthfully tell Mrs sox I was stuck late in the office...........


 
One in Limerick too as well, somewhere up at the top of Ellen Street.


----------



## LDFerguson (26 Sep 2008)

Passed a truck on the M50 this morning with the slogan "Best grass for your joint."  Either Ireland's lawmakers are becoming very relaxed or the company is involved in horticulture.


----------



## DavyJones (26 Sep 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Passed a truck on the M50 this morning with the slogan "Best grass for your joint."  Either Ireland's lawmakers are becoming very relaxed or the company is involved in horticulture.




Did you happen to get a phone number?


----------



## F. Kruger (26 Sep 2008)

Slogan for a Taxi firm (?)

*We Drive you to Drink (and back)!*


----------



## Hoagy (28 Sep 2008)

Seen in Newcastle on Tyne on Saturday:

Walter Wall Carpets.


----------



## Graham_07 (28 Sep 2008)

Sean d'Olier lighting suppliers.


----------



## tink (28 Sep 2008)

Rug's and Carpets - could never figure out the rationale for one with the apostrophe while they figured the other one didn't qualify !


----------



## PMU (28 Sep 2008)

ClubMan said:


> There's a _Chinese _takeaway on _North King Street _called _Wong Kee _which I always found amusing.



There's also a _Wong Kee_ store in Bruxelles,  a _Cafe Nasty_ in Amsterdam, a deli called _Snax in the City_ in Angier St., there is (or was) a _Kinky Donuts_ in Caracas, and there is (or was) an O****ty Bar in Windhoek. In France there's a chain of dry cleaners called 'Cinq á Sec', which is a pun on 'Cinq á Sept', i.e  5 to 7 - the traditional time after work to have shag with your girlfriend before returning home to your wife (or so I'm told).


----------



## TheBlock (29 Sep 2008)

In Prague drank in the Cuban Irish bar called "O'Shea Guevaras". Thought that was clever.


----------



## tara83 (29 Sep 2008)

F. Kruger said:


> Slogan for a Taxi firm (?)
> 
> *We Drive you to Drink (and back)!*


 
Local taxi firm has a slogan
*Guaranteed ride at the end of your night *


----------

